# The way i look at DP, now as im over it.



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

u showed me what real pain was, i didnt know, but now i know, the pain i had before is nothing compared 2 u, u showed me more than i asked for, and for that im grateful, i couldnt see what u wanted me to be before it was too late, and for that, im sorry.
u showed me that what i used to fear is nothing compared to u, so y should i fear them now as ur over?
U left me alone when the time arrived, u left me standing there, like a mountain, nothing can now bring me down.
The strength i used to pray for, i had already received it, may u, DP, have been a part of the process?
U took me down to the depths of sorrow and fear, the pain i saw down there made me stronger than i ever thought a person could ever become.
It takes 1 to know 1, u knew my previous pain, now as i know u, i no longer know the previous pain.
U were my shield, without me seeing it, u held the traumas i went through away from me, leaving me unharmed, without a wound, without a scar, if only the others knew that ur not as bad as u may seem.
Now, u belong to the past, never will u reach out for me again.

So peepz, as u can c..DP aint as bad as we all seem to think.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

It is bad when you have it. I can also "imagine" DP as a good thing after you recover from it, because I also think it'll build up your strenght when facing some situations. I haven't recovered, and I have no idea of what recovery feels like, but I also think that this could be seen sort of as a "test" , if you manage to get trough it, you'll be able to carry on with your life and appreciate things a bit more and not take anything for granted.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> It is bad when you have it. I can also "imagine" DP as a good thing after you recover from it, because I also think it'll build up your strenght when facing some situations. I haven't recovered, and I have no idea of what recovery feels like, but I also think that this could be seen sort of as a "test" , if you manage to get trough it, you'll be able to carry on with your life and appreciate things a bit more and not take anything for granted.


amen bro.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Xerei said:


> amen bro.


Hi Xerei, How long have you been suffering from DP and what brought it on. Did you take any meds or vitamins ou found helpful? Congratulations on your recovery! Dyna


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Dyna said:


> Hi Xerei, How long have you been suffering from DP and what brought it on. Did you take any meds or vitamins ou found helpful? Congratulations on your recovery! Dyna


no meds, no vitamin.
Had it for about..4-5 years, got it when i was 12-13, im 17 in a few days.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Xerei said:


> no meds, no vitamin.
> Had it for about..4-5 years, got it when i was 12-13, im 17 in a few days.


when did you start to recover, that' amazing!! Well done you! I have had ie for over 15 years. Wish I could come out of it. Did you have it 24/7?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Dyna said:


> when did you start to recover, that' amazing!! Well done you! I have had ie for over 15 years. Wish I could come out of it. Did you have it 24/7?


nope, not 24/7 and it took me 11 days from when i decided 2 recover till i reached it.


----------



## SixStringRoad (Sep 4, 2010)

DP/DR gives/gave us the view on what it is like to be numbed out from life, it is a wish we never wished for but it was granted anyway. it helps us understand what it is like to live a lifeless life, so that we can tell others who havent experienced this "disorder" to appreciate their lives and their emotions that go with it.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

SixStringRoad said:


> DP/DR gives/gave us the view on what it is like to be numbed out from life, it is a wish we never wished for but it was granted anyway. it helps us understand what it is like to live a lifeless life, so that we can tell others who havent experienced this "disorder" to appreciate their lives and their emotions that go with it.


Or just a way to help us realize we're doing everything too fast..not enjoying it..and suddenly BOOM one day it's over...


----------



## Kawaii-Imooto (Dec 1, 2010)

I envy you. You say that with such confidence. Where I may never get the chance. You found your home. I'm happy for you.


----------

